# Mother and baby groups in Trentino



## rosams

Hi, I'm moving to a village between Trento and Rovereto with a 4-month old baby. Does anyone know of groups/classes for mums and babies in the area? - don't need to be English speaking.


----------



## Gem Cape Town

Hi There,

Are you already in Italy now? Have you had any luck with groups? As we are moving to Rovereto in June for a few months and have a 2.5 yer old boy and I would love to meet up with some moms so the children can play.

Please let me know as it seems to be quite difficult to find any info online about this.

Thanks

Gem


----------



## rosams

Hey there, 
Yes, we're here. Not so much luck with groups yet but I've found some good organisations that do classes and activities for babies and young children. Look up L'acqua che balla, La fabbrica delle coccole and Il trentino dei bambini (this site won't let me post the links)
I think there's also fitness classes (Passeggym) for mums with buggies in Rovereto
Still only been here a few weeks though so will let you know if I find out more. 
Get in touch when you get here if you want!


----------



## Gem Cape Town

Thank you so much for this info I will definatley have a look and see what is best for us. What made you move over to Italy? I see you are from Australia? Which part?
My husband and I are both English but have been living in Caoe Town for quite a few years now, such a lovely place. He works for an Italian company though so that what is bringing us to Rovereto  we spent a short time in Riva Del Garda last year and liked the area very much.

Hope you are settling in well

Gemma


----------



## rosams

I'm from Melbourne but my husband is Italian. We've been living in England the last few years  
But now back here for his work and while I'm on leave. 
Rovereto is a lovely place - we're about 10 minutes away by car. We have some friends with small children there so let me know if there's other info you're seeking. Can probably find out. 
Rosa


----------



## Gem Cape Town

Hi Rosa,
I think I may have found a couple of places in Rovereto from the links you have given me, where I can take my son for a few hours a day to play and socialize, as that's what I would like really.
It's great you already have some friends there, I'm sure that's a big help.
My husband gets on with his boss well who lives in Trento so that's a start

Ciao 

Gem


----------



## Gem Cape Town

Hi Rosa, 

I hope you are well...it's not too long now until we arrive so I've been very busy this side sorting things out.
Do you happen to know if there are any adult yoga classes in the Rovereto area? As I have emailed a couple of places but no response.

Many Thanks

Gem


----------



## rosams

Hi Gemma, 
Actually I'm going to a yoga class this Thursday in Rovereto which a mother & baby yoga teacher from Trento recommended - she thought it was the best in the area. No website or anything though - I had to call the teacher. I saw a sign for another class in Rovereto which I photo'd on my phone but again there was only a phone number. But when you get here I can tell you how the class was and give you the details. When are you arriving? Do you want to message me privately so we can swap contact details and get in touch when you arrive?


----------



## MilaPeeva

Hello,
I saw that these posts are old now but I hope I'll have luck. We just moved to Trento with 6 y.o. daughter. As we miss our friends so much I wanted to ask if there are some groups of mother and kids which we can join, I.e. for some activities, visiting some interesting places in the mountains etc. or just to hang around together for chat and play. Thank you in advance.


----------



## mais.giulia

Hi all!

I know these posts are very old, but maybe someone is still looking into this (like me).
I'm part of a community of midwives in Trento, Civezzano. We have a big maternity home and we organise activities, events and individual consultations regarding femininity, motherhood, global heath and training.
We're both Italian and English speakers!
If you're interested, visit out website: www.laviadicasamaternita.it or our socials: Instagram laviadicasa.casamaternita; Facebook @laviadicasamaternita; Linkedin linkedin.com/company/la-via-di-casa-casa-maternità.
We have an Open Day every first Saturday of the month, in case you want to take a look around for free!

Hope to see you! 
Best,
Giulia Midwife

www.laviadicasamaternita.it


----------



## Lisa1973

Hello,

I am a French woman and I am planning to move to Trento next summer (2023) with my husband and my daughter (17)
I speak spanish, english and start learning Italian
I lived in the US, Mexcio and Canada and each time I could find a group of international people
I was wondering if it is the same case in Trento? Is there any expatried groups? French or English taughts?
I have noted the very interested website of casa Maternita,thanx, for sure I will come and meet you!
Thanks in advance for links of international group before leaving!
Elisabeth


----------

